# Merch Ideas?



## jamsea (Sep 6, 2011)

My band is looking selling more then just t-shirts and CDs at our concerts. Anyone else sell anything other then t-shirts and CDs? 

I saw one band sell shot glasses with their logo on them but I'm not sure where they got them from. We do a lot of 19+ shows so I think we would have a lot of luck selling them.

Another idea would be to create a guitar tab book. We demoed out all our songs in guitar pro before recording our CD so they're about 80% correct.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 6, 2011)

We sell shot glasses and zippo lighters with our logo on them, have you considered stickers or wrist bands ?

I don't think I would buy 80% correct guitar tabs from the band lol :/


----------



## steve1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Do a small run of stuff and see if it sells


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 6, 2011)

Thongs. Male thongs.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 6, 2011)

shorts
tank tops
bandanas
hats
beer coozies
for extra cash my band also sells candy bars and drinks at most shows


----------



## Quitty (Sep 7, 2011)

We were handing out flash drives with our EP on them - bought them for a buck each, wholesale.
Also, round stickers are better than rectangular ones, evidently, although i couldn't tell you why 
Patches, pins, smurf hats (yes, really), custom branded condoms (went with the hats) and birthday candy-bags with pickles in them are also an option.


----------



## black_anther (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm definitely thinking of getting some decent stickers made up of our name and logo not just for sale but for just sticking around different places where people who might be interested in our music might see. Also will probs add a QR code to it so people with smartphones can go straight to our site.

We had some keyrings made up for my last band too, they were pretty nice.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hate to bring up a potential problem, but be sure to follow the rules (state and local) when selling food/drink at shows, or even giving such at as prizes/premiums....


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Hate to bring up a potential problem, but be sure to follow the rules (state and local) when selling food/drink at shows, or even giving such at as prizes/premiums....



oh crap there are laws about that sort of thing?


----------



## black_anther (Sep 8, 2011)

If you're rock n roll, you won't care


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Sep 8, 2011)

I think my friend's Nile lighter/bottle opener is one of the coolest pieces or merch anyone I know has ever picked up. Maybe something like that would be good?


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 8, 2011)

Our Drummer does all our Merch...

We have a Skateboard


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 8, 2011)

Condoms.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 10, 2011)

the shot glasses are great, but you have to run it as a drink special. you buy the shot and keep the glass.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 10, 2011)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> Condoms.




Damn! You beat me to that one!

Sell condoms and then have a contest to see who can read all your lyrics printed on them!


----------



## Blasphemer (Sep 11, 2011)

Not really merch, but y band just got free business cards from that vistaprint site. We're going to hand them out to people we meet (instead of telling them who we are, only for them to forget when they get home)

They'll also go well on a merch booth. If people want to remember who you are, they'll just have that little card, and wont have to spend any cash on it.


----------



## simulclass83 (Sep 11, 2011)

Truth^


----------



## avenger (Sep 12, 2011)

Great idea with the shot glass/drink special. 

Definitely thongs with some sort of take a pic with it on and send it to us and we will send you a free copy (digital) of our EP! People are going to DL your music anyhow so you might as well get ass photos you can post on your site which will in turn draw more people to the site.


----------



## jamsea (Sep 22, 2011)

I didn't mean selling the tabs as 80% correct, I just meant that it wouldn't take too long to make them 100% correct .

How much do you get away with selling condoms for?


----------

